# Country Deep Fried Chicken Legs



## betnwar (Apr 19, 2012)

I've been trying out several recipes for about 6 months; never making the same batch twice. I'm trying to get the perfect balance to add crunch and flavor yet also keep the skin attatched to the leg with every bite. I've really been having trouble keeping the skin on and my main focus is locking down a recipe that gets it right. Every Sunday I make the legs with mashed potatoes, corn, biscuits (not gonna lie... we buy the one pillsbury cylindars... but dont tell my granny!) and of course a handed down recipe of a great grandmothers white gravy.

After coating the legs lightly with corn starch (to allow batter to stick on better) I start with a simple batter, which usually remains the same each time (beaten egg, water, flour, cornstarch, baking soda and baking powder) and dip the legs in this. After allowing the batter to run off I roll the legs in a dry mixture which latley has consisted of flour, corn meal, salt, black pepper, garlic and a blend of country herbs (thyme, rosemary, basil and sage). I'm loving the second step of breading over the batter but I'm all but once the skin wants to peel off with the first bite. I can only think of one time I was fully please with a crisp flaky batter.

I should also add that at home I'm not much for measuring. I'm really diggin the whole eyeballin aspect of cooking and often add spices ect. to taste or look and feel.

I'm a little confused on what ingredients are giving which properties and would love any feedback.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 19, 2012)

*Breading*

HI,I LOVE TO COOK AND MAYBE YOU SHOULD FIRST SOAK THE CHICKEN IN BUTTERMILK,THEN FLOUR MIX,LET IT SET AND THEN ROLL IT IN YOU EGG WASH /DRY MIX BLEND AND THEN QUICK FRIED IT WHAT TYPE OIL ARE YOU USING?CORN OR VEGITABLE?AT WHAT TEMP,MAKES A DIFFERENCE ON THE ADHERENCE OF THE BREADING,USE TO WORK FOR KFC MANY YEARS AGO AND THAT WAS THEIR TRICK AND IT STILL APPLIES..


----------



## bob1 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think the above is missing salt. Brineing the skin really makes it good.


----------



## donaltman3 (Apr 19, 2012)

I live in the south... I use my families way to cook chicken...We soak in cold buttermilk.. then in a flour and spice mixture(salt, pepper, papreka, cayanne)give them a little tap to knock off the excess flour and right into the fryer. If you want extra crispy you just wait a couple of minutes after your first coating and then dredge it a second time. you absolutly MUST use an old cast iron pan.
You get it to about 350.. you dont want it too hot. Cook until the chicken floats on top if your deep frying.. if your just pan frying.. without much oil you wanna cook it about 6 or 7 minutes a side on medium high and turn it often to keep it from browning to fast on one side...The dark meat usually takes a minute or two longer than white.

I've never used a "wet" batter on chicken. Yours looks dang good though... 8 am here and you got me wanting a peice of chicken.. HAHA


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 19, 2012)

Where is my electric skillet! Looking good!


----------



## betnwar (Apr 19, 2012)

I forgot to mention I use a deep fryer and vegetable oil. And a few people now have told me about brining but i've yet to try it. My grandparents drink butter milk but i hate it... haha i may snag a tupperware bowl and try it.


----------



## donaltman3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Buttermilk is essentially a brine, it is used to increase moisture content in the chicken which will help to cook it evenly and make it moist...

Buttermilk does this.. it incorperates moisture and flavor.. plus the buttermilk is slightly acidic which helps to further tenderize the meat. You can even soak the chicken over night in the buttermilk with a little salt.. I'm like you I dno't like it at all unless your using it for two things.. biskets and making chicken.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 19, 2012)

Just had annual check up today and Cholesterol was great, Good Cholesterol was up, bad was down and the ratio was good. So perhaps I should celebrate with some Southern Fried Chicken? Na!


----------



## joeswine (Apr 19, 2012)

*Chicken fry*

SO i'M PERTY CLOSE?ALSO TONY T..AMARONE TIME SOON


----------



## betnwar (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep talked into the brine now. One of my biggest issues is making sure its cooked all the way through. Bigger sticks tend to be stubborn. Never cooked with butter milk before. Thanks for the feed back!! Haha it may sound cheesy but over the next five years one of my goals is getting a solid recipe down that makes ppl beg for more. Also I realized I missed a question... I cook anywhere between 350-400•f. All depends on the amounts baking soda and baking powder in the mix.

Any of you tried corn flakes? I've also been told some people are crunching up cheez-its...


----------



## donaltman3 (Apr 21, 2012)

both.. but that mainly used in oven frying... You basically use egg wash and a coating like chips crackers cheese-its whatever and bake it.. since the chicken is in the overn the skin wouldn't be crunchy so this adds the crunch. If you use corn flakes make sure you pay attention and don't get the frosted ones.. LMAO..

I think you would like the buttermilk batch.. its the "classic" southern way to do it. But to be honest.. i never met a peice of fried chicken that was "bad." I've had to add some hotsauce to some.. but never throw a peice out.. HAHA


----------

